# PS4 trotz MAC Filter und neuem Wlan Passwort im Netzwerk



## syprix (10. Januar 2016)

Hallo Leute ich werde heute bestimmt noch den Ein oder Anderen Threat zu unterschiedlichen Problemen auf machen denn ich richte grade mein Netzwerk mit zwei Routern neu ein 


ALSO hier erstmal etwas was mir Sorgen bereitet weil ich es nicht so ganz verstehe...

Ich habe seit längerer Zeit eine Fritzbox 7490 die an der Telefonbuchse hängt und mit der ich ins Internet gehe. Da ich nun auf dem Flachdachhaus meiner Eltern oben ausgebaut habe, quasi ein Doppelhaus oben drauf gebaut habe ich mir eine zweite Fritzbox 7490 gekauft die als Access Point funktionieren soll da die ältere Box im Keller steht und das Wlan grade so ins erste Stockwerk reicht nicht aber ins zweite wo ich wohne. Ich habe also ein Netzwerkkabel nach oben gezogen und und dort die neue Fritzbox überd en LAN1 als Access Point angeschlossen. Damit habe ich zwar auch noch so meine Probleme aber dazu ein anderer Threat.

Ich habe nun also die alte Fritzbox auf Werkseinstellungen zurück gestellt und die neue war ja jungfreulich. Dann habe ich beide eingerichtet, die SSID "Name1" ist so geblieben aber ich habe ein neues Wlan Passwort vergeben und in beiden Boxen den Mac Filter aktiviert um mehr Kontrolle zu bekommen wer überhaupt eingeloggt ist. Bei beiden Boxen habe ich zusätzlich den Gastzugang aktiviert damit Gäste von mir oder meinen Eltern nicht immer alle Rechte im Netzwerk gegeben werden und habe dort jeweil die SSID "Name1 Gastzugang" benannt. Das Passwort das ich für den Gastzugang gewählt habe ist ein neues und anderes als ich in meinem Hauptnetzwerk habe.

So nun zu der PS4: Die PS4 war ja nun durch die neuen Werkseinstellungen nicht mehr im Netzwerk und ich musste sie neu verbinden. habe dort die Einstellungen alles auf Automatisch gestellt und nur den DHCP Server mit IP benannt denn der ist nur in der Box im Keller aktiviert. Dann habe ich den Vorgang fortgesetzt und ohne das ich den MAC Filter in den Boxen konfiguriert habe noch habe ich der PS4 das neue Wlan kennwort genannt kommt die PS4 plötzlich ins Netzwerk und auch ins Internet.

Wie bitte geht denn das?????


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. Januar 2016)

Einfach. Deine PS4 braucht wohl keinen DNS-server. Der ist auch nur dafür da, um namen wie z.b. "www.pcgameshardware.de" in eine IP zu übersetzen.
Wenn du deine PS4 vom inet trennen willst, dann mußt du das über die fritze im keller machen. (die stellt doch bestimmt das inet zur verfügung) Auf deren web-oberfläche gehst du einfach unter internet->filter-> kindersicherung, suchst die entsprechende IP und sperrst deren rechte. Es ist vieleicht auch noch von vorteil, wenn du vorher noch unter heimnetz->netzwerk beim entsprechenden gerät die IP an die MAC bindest.


----------



## syprix (10. Januar 2016)

Hi , ok das mit der Bindung der Mac an die IP ist ne gute Idee das kann machen. Allerdings habe ich das ganze neue FritzOS drauf und unter Heimnetz gibt es den Punkt netzwerk nicht mehr. Kannst du das vielleicht nochmal genauer beschreiben?

Aber wie kann denn die PS4 über das Wlan ins Netzwerk kommen wenn sie weder das richtige Passwort kennt noch die Mac Adresse im Router hinterlegt wurde?!? Das kann doch eigentlich nicht gehen.... Wenn das so ginge bräuchte ich dich gar keine Verschlüsselung einstellen weil ja eh jeder rein kommt....


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Januar 2016)

Wofür willst du die MAC-adresse im router hinterlegen? Über die werden geräte nur explizit ausgeschlossen und nicht eingebunden.
Wie das mit dem passwort sein kann weiß ich nicht, aber wenn du es nicht, im vergleich zu vorher, geändert hast, dann war es quasi noch vorhanden. Die PS4 junkt das resetten der box quasi nicht, wenn das passwort und wlan-name zu vorher gleich geblieben sind.


----------



## syprix (12. Januar 2016)

Wenn ich ein Gerät ins Netzwerk einbinden will muss ich die MAC-Adresse ersteinmal im Router "hinterlegen", "freischalten", "registrieren". Nenn es wie du willst aber ohne dem Kommt eigentlich kein Gerät ins Netz wenn der MAC-Filter aktiviert ist. ICh verstehe dahingehend dein Anliegen jetzt nicht so ganz...

Das mit dem Wlan Passwort habe ich raus gefunden: Der Gastzugang hatte bei beiden Routern nicht das gleiche Passwort. Eines der beiden Passwörter war das Gleiche wie der Router vor dem Reset auf Werkseinstellungen hatte.

Ich nehme an das er deswegen ins Netz kam. Aber wie er am MAC-Filter vorbei kam ist mir schleicherhaft...


----------



## Dooma (12. Januar 2016)

Dir ist aber schon klar, dass das Umgehen eines MAC Filters relativ trivial ist? Den Aufwand, dafür das ich ein paar Min länger brauche im Verhältnis zur Rest Zeit eines WPA2 Hacks, lohnt die Regelmäßige pflege überhaupt nicht.
Man braucht nur ein mal durch dein WLAN horchen und schon hab ich ne MAC..
Für die Zeit häng lieber noch 2 stellen mehr an dein Passwort, das kostet einen unter Umständen das 100 fache an Zeit im Vergleich zur MAC.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. Januar 2016)

syprix schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein Gerät ins Netzwerk einbinden will muss ich die MAC-Adresse ersteinmal im Router "hinterlegen", "freischalten", "registrieren". Nenn es wie du willst aber ohne dem Kommt eigentlich kein Gerät ins Netz wenn der MAC-Filter aktiviert ist. ICh verstehe dahingehend dein Anliegen jetzt nicht so ganz...


Also soweit mir bekannt sperrt man bei den fritzboxen geräte via MAC-adresse aus und lässt sie nicht explizit zu.


> Das mit dem Wlan Passwort habe ich raus gefunden: Der Gastzugang hatte bei beiden Routern nicht das gleiche Passwort. Eines der beiden Passwörter war das Gleiche wie der Router vor dem Reset auf Werkseinstellungen hatte.


Das hatte ich mir ja schon gedacht...


----------



## syprix (14. Januar 2016)

Joa ist schon nervig immer die MACs einzugeben wenn ein neues Gerät ins Lan will. HM...deinen Rat werde ich mir überlegen. Mein Passwort ist 15 stellig mit Groß und Kleinschreibung und Sonderzeichen, bisher...


----------



## syprix (14. Januar 2016)

Nun ja ... Ich sperre alle aus da hast du recht und wenn ich Jemanden ins Lan lassen will gebe ich die Adresse ein und somit frei...

Wo ist da jetzt eigentlich das Problem? Du verstehst es, ich versteh es und wie rum wir das drehen ist doch sch......egal!


----------

